# Trivia 10/3



## luckytrim (Oct 3, 2019)

trivia 10/3
DID YOU KNOW...
The average hair on your head grows about six inches (152mm)  annually.

1. Jimmy Dean charted seven Billboard Top 40 Pop songs between  1958 and
1962. What was his only Number One hit?
2. Only two of the U.S. Presidents have held patents ; which  two ?
  a. - Lincoln and Truman
  b. - Truman and Jefferson
  c. - Jefferson and Wilson
  d. - Lincoln and Jefferson
3. In the famous Warner Brothers cartoons, a fast-moving bird  called a "road 
runner" makes life difficult for a not-so-wily coyote. The  real road runner 
is actually a type of...
  a. - Cuckoo
  b. - Pheasant
  c. - Turkey
  d. - Chicken
4. Who was POTUS when gold was discovered in California  ?
  a. - Jackson
  b. - Polk
  c. - Fillmore
  d. - Lincoln
5. Strange Words are These ; Pharology  is the study  of
  a. - Lighthouses
  b. - Pharaohs
  c. - Drugs
  d. - Graphs
6. Olympic Runner Oscar Pistorius had a nickname, which was  also the Title 
of a 1982 film starring Harrison Ford... what is it  ?
7. According to the 2010 Census, what were the four most  populated of the 
Fifty at that time ?
8. What continental land mass is closest to the Coral  Sea?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
A hobbit-like species of human lived about 18,000 years ago.  They were about
the size of a 3-year-old,
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'Big Bad John'
2. - d
3. - a
4. - b
5. - a
6. 'Blade runner'
7. In order, the four most populated states in 2010 were:  California, Texas, 
New York and Florida.
8. Australia

TRUTH !!
Scientists have found skeletons of a hobbit-like species of  human that grew
no larger than a three-year-old modern child. The tiny humans,  who had
skulls about the size of grapefruits, lived with pygmy  elephants and Komodo
dragons on a remote island in Indonesia 18,000 years  ago.
Australian and Indonesian researchers discovered bones of the  miniature
humans in a cave on Flores, an island east of Bali and midway  between Asia
and Australia.
Scientists have determined that the first skeleton they found  belongs to a
species of human completely new to science. Named Homo  floresiensis, after
the island on which it was found, the tiny human has also been  dubbed by dig
workers as the "hobbit," after the tiny creatures from the  Lord of the
Rings books.

The original skeleton, a female, stood at just 1 meter (3.3  feet) tall,
weighed about 25 kilograms (55 pounds), and was around 30  years old at the
time of her death 18,000 years ago.
The skeleton was found in the same sediment deposits on Flores  that have
also been found to contain stone tools and the bones of dwarf  elephants,
giant rodents, and Komodo dragons, lizards that can grow to 10  feet (3
meters) and that still live today.


----------

